# Solved: Changing default command prompt



## Solved22 (Aug 28, 2010)

I would be most grateful for help and advice on how to change the command prompt default startup directory.
Thank you for your kind consideration of my request.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

If you right click a shortcut to the command prompt and go to properties, you can modify the startin box to point to the folder you want to be the default start. This only affects the command prompt when you used that shortcut. I have a shortcut to CMD in my quick launch bar which is the fastest route to the program, so that's my preferred option.

Also of interest, if you press shift when you right click on a folder you have an option "open a command line window here".

There may be a way to change the default directory for the whole program but I don't know what that would be.


----------



## Solved22 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ent said:


> If you right click a shortcut to the command prompt and go to properties, you can modify the startin box to point to the folder you want to be the default start. This only affects the command prompt when you used that shortcut. I have a shortcut to CMD in my quick launch bar which is the fastest route to the program, so that's my preferred option.
> 
> Also of interest, if you press shift when you right click on a folder you have an option "open a command line window here".
> 
> There may be a way to change the default directory for the whole program but I don't know what that would be.


Thanks a million for your most kind help. The modification to the startin box worked well - just as you advised!
I would be most grateful for your further help and instructions on the "open a command line window here" part. On my PC I dont get the option to "open a command line window here" when shift is pressed while right clicking on a folder icon.
Once again thanks a lot for your most kind help.


----------



## Ent (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm not sure whether that feature is built into XP. It's something I learned from theOutcaste here and I checked it on Vista, where Shift + right click adds that entry to the menu. If it you can't make it work I guess it's probably Vista specific.


----------



## Solved22 (Aug 28, 2010)

Ent said:


> I'm not sure whether that feature is built into XP. It's something I learned from theOutcaste here and I checked it on Vista, where Shift + right click adds that entry to the menu. If it you can't make it work I guess it's probably Vista specific.


Many thanks for your continuing help and the recent information.
I had read that setting Shortcut Keys can open Cmd.exe from the keyboard. May I please request your kind help with this, if possible?
I remain most grateful for your kind advice and help.


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

That was an XP Power Toy.
http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/downloads/powertoys/xppowertoys.mspx

Here is another option for changing the default directory.
http://windowsxp.mvps.org/autoruncmd.htm


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Ent said:


> I'm not sure whether that feature is built into XP. It's something I learned from theOutcaste here and I checked it on Vista, where Shift + right click adds that entry to the menu. If it you can't make it work I guess it's probably Vista specific.


It's Vista only. On Win 7 you don't need to press shift, but on XP you have to add it from the PowerToy collection at the link Squashman posted.

To add a keyboard shortcut, right click the shortvut, click Properties.
Click in the Shortcut box, then type the key you want. It will use *CTRL+ALT*+ that letter, or you can use *CTRL+SHIFT* or *ALT+SHIFT*, or all three.
Or put the shortcut into the Quick Launch toolbar, you can access them by pressing *WinKey+X*, where X is the number of the icon, starting at 1 going left to right.


----------

